# (First of '09) Socials for weekend 9th/10th January



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

*Merry New Happy Year to one and all for 2009!!!!*

I hope everyone has had a good Christmas (for those who celebrate) and New Year break. I went back to the UK and then celebrated the start of the 2009 at Stevieboy1980 & Becks excellent bash - thank you guys for making that happen for everyone!! So now that we're in a new year it's time to start the regular getogethers so that new and old can get out and meet new people in this crazy old town!

*Fri 9th Jan From 2030 onwards:*

Friday night we shall go on a pub crawl starting at the Irish Village

Yes after discussion yesterday at the Grand Habtoor the idea of the first pub crawl of 2009 came into being. We had a trial run last month and it went quite well with much merriment had by all who managed to stay out the whole night.

General plan will be 

2030 - 2200: Irish village
2200 - 2300: Quick pint in Fibber Magees (behind Crowne Plaza)
2300 - Onwards: The bars of Souq Madinat Jumeira (inc Trader Vics for the Tikka Pukka Pukkas)

Timings are not fixed by any stretch of the imagination so just get in contact (See Notes) with someone beforehand to find out where we all are.

*Sat 10th Jan - From 1330 onwards:*

Late lunch at the Underground Pub, Grand Habtoor - For those of you who do not want to specifically drink or would prefer a daytime meet up this is the one for you.

So post if you're coming and for the ever-growing existing group post if you're not, I was thinking about whether we should have a 'hot topic' for the week so I thought maybe what people's new years resolutions are going to be could be the first...?

Looking forward to seeing you all... 

Notes:

CONTACT DETAILS - PM myself with your mobile and I will text you back. If you feel more confortable PM'ing a girl then for this week PM Maz25. 

AS THIS ALWAYS GETS ASKED - To access PM facility for a person click on their name next to the post ie top left just above the stars, if they have the option to send/recieve PMs it will be in the options that drop down.


----------



## FlyingDodo (Aug 26, 2008)

Wow, you have started not working early today Crazy. I will be there of course. I don't do resolutions, as they were made to fail. I merely hope that I will drink less and exercise more.

Although I DO want to start some dive trips on Saturdays. As long as Somali pirates stay away from the Hamburg Express at the end of this week, should be OK. Although if I find out my stuff wasn't shipped I'll join a raiding party.

FD


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

I'll be there - as usual!


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2009)

yayyyyy


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

Forgot to add - in the group so far we have people from the following nationalities who regularly attend:

Bolton (I'm claiming it as a nationality in it own right)
UK
Eire
France
Deutchland
Italia - although we don't talk too much about the 'Inter' Milano 
Switzerland
Mexico
USA (Bermuda )
Sri Lanka
Malaysia
Singapore
Seychelles
India (although born in the UAE)
Pakistan (although Kaypee has gone back now )
Eqypt
Iraq
New Zealand
Australia
South Africa

and probably others that I can't think of at this moment but no doubt they'll pipe up...


----------



## md000 (Dec 16, 2008)

My wife (Taiwanese) and I (American) will probably come out for a drink. We haven't been in Dubai too long and it will be nice to meet some of you.

-mike


----------



## FlyingDodo (Aug 26, 2008)

I'd like to claim London as a Nationality as well. And Mauritius. Oh and French. Damn, I'll just say I'm the UN.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

FlyingDodo said:


> I'd like to claim London as a Nationality as well. And Mauritius. Oh and French. Damn, I'll just say I'm the UN.



Since we are getting that specific, can I add Mahe to the list or maybe Bel-Air!!!


----------



## Aussie Bel (Aug 5, 2008)

Be there this weekend and hopefully be back in form!!Not sure I will be ready for a full on drinking session but I will try my best!! 
Pump up the jam!!


----------



## rosco (Dec 22, 2008)

hi there this is the first one my partner and myself can make in so hopefully we will there on friday night. look forward to meeting you.

will pm my details


----------



## stevieboy1980 (Sep 9, 2008)

you missed bermuda!!!! caldwell will be annoyed...

p.s bolton!!?!?!?!?!?!!


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

stevieboy1980 said:


> you missed bermuda!!!! caldwell will be annoyed...
> 
> p.s bolton!!?!?!?!?!?!!


Did I, I'm sure it's in there...


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> USA (Bermuda )


Bermuda in USA???? Me thinks you failed Geography at some point! Moneypenny won't be impressed!


----------



## FlyingDodo (Aug 26, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> Did I, I'm sure it's in there...


Nicely edited my friend. PS, when does the security wall get put up around Bolton, and will you now need a visa to get to the airport?


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

Maz25 said:


> Bermuda in USA???? Me thinks you failed Geography at some point! Moneypenny won't be impressed!


I know exactly where Bermuda is and whose protection it is under!!!


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

FlyingDodo said:


> Nicely edited my friend. PS, when does the security wall get put up around Bolton, and will you now need a visa to get to the airport?


We're maintaining open borders at the moment...

...that could change however if anyone from the Seychelles tried to apply for expat status there, we only allow people of a certain 'calibre'.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> We're maintaining open borders at the moment...
> 
> ...that could change however if anyone from the Seychelles tried to apply for expat status there, we only allow people of a certain 'calibre'.


Wouldn't you just love that - I probably would be the only desperado wanting to live there; other people from Seychelles are very much sane!!! Never even heard of the place until I met someone on a search for Heinz baked beans!!

What are you doing in Dubai anyway, Lord of Bolton?


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

Maz25 said:


> What are you doing in Dubai anyway, Lord of Bolton?


Spreading the word of one of the world's best kept secrets


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Hi all, 

Mexico will try to be there, can't guarantee because of jetlag issues xx


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

dizzyizzy said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Mexico will try to be there, can't guarantee because of jetlag issues xx


Mi Corazon - YOU are the guest of honour - you HAVE to come


----------



## caldwema (Oct 9, 2008)

Well good to see that some of you have my back. Thanks a lot Crazy, gee I go on vacation and I still can't get away from the 'USA' ribbing. 

Actually Bermuda is celebrating our 400th anniversary this year ('09) thus making it (If I am correct, and I believe I am) even older then the USA. Just a little info for you. 

I shall be there, can't wait to get back into the swing of things. I have to say I missed you guys while I was partying on the other side of the world.


----------



## arthurjo (Jan 5, 2009)

we'll be there. 


crazymazy1980 said:


> *Merry New Happy Year to one and all for 2009!!!!*
> 
> I hope everyone has had a good Christmas (for those who celebrate) and New Year break. I went back to the UK and then celebrated the start of the 2009 at Stevieboy1980 & Becks excellent bash - thank you guys for making that happen for everyone!! So now that we're in a new year it's time to start the regular getogethers so that new and old can get out and meet new people in this crazy old town!
> 
> ...


----------



## becks (Nov 4, 2008)

i would like to point out that Nottingham aka shottingham! is also its own country.


----------



## falk (Nov 17, 2008)

I am already looking forward to the Pub Crawl and the Puka Pukas.
Count me in!


----------



## Blue Fairy (Dec 29, 2008)

I'll be there as well! I've been out with you guys before but can any of you guess who I am? Mr Massey, can you guess who I am???


----------



## 30knots (Sep 30, 2008)

Italia - although we don't talk too much about the 'Inter' Milano 

oh don't worry, it will come the time to talk bout it...first in february and specially next may...after Champions league's final......


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

Blue Fairy said:


> I'll be there as well! I've been out with you guys before but can any of you guess who I am? Mr Massey, can you guess who I am???


Nope!!

Any Clues...


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

*Holiday, Celebrate...*

Please take a second of your time to celebrate with me my 400th post


----------



## mr.alsuwaidi (Dec 3, 2008)

QUOTE=dizzyizzy;89874]Please take a second of your time to celebrate with me my 400th post 







[/QUOTE]


http://www.dgreetings.com/newimages/congrats/congrats1.swf


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

Blue Fairy said:


> I'll be there as well! I've been out with you guys before but can any of you guess who I am? Mr Massey, can you guess who I am???


Am I close...

CIA World Fact Book - Egypt


----------



## caldwema (Oct 9, 2008)

dizzyizzy said:


> Please take a second of your time to celebrate with me my 400th post


Congrats Izzy!!! And here I was getting all excited about my 100th post,


----------



## Blue Fairy (Dec 29, 2008)

Not sure what you are talking about .... and why you send me the CIA website ?do you know any Egyptians? 

I know a lovely Egyptian girl who would like to drive you crazy Mr. Mazy 

anyway I'm not that person!! keep guessing


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2009)

Im too lazy to read through all the posts or click on the first page  where is this "event" taking place?


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Blue Fairy said:


> Not sure what you are talking about .... and why you send me the CIA website ?do you know any Egyptians?
> 
> I know a lovely Egyptian girl who would like to drive you crazy Mr. Mazy
> 
> anyway I'm not that person!! keep guessing


Ok, I should have asked who you were before I accepted your friend request (I'm a bit sad, I know, always looking for new friends!) but who are you???? I'm getting all these people asking me who you are!!

Mr. Mazy, are you in luck??? Sounds like news about your 'good' looks travel round!!!


----------



## Blue Fairy (Dec 29, 2008)

Well well , the Blue fairy is the one who says " Lies, my boys, are easily recognised because there are two kinds: There are lies with short legs and lies with long noses: Yours, to the point, are the kind with the long nose."

If you can be her friend you would be in her heart forever and if you upset her you nose will grow longer 

The lovely fairy can simply make your dreams come true ...

Can you guess


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

I must have been passed out on the floor at the point when you delivered that beautiful speech or maybe, that was why I ended up on the floor!!


----------



## FlyingDodo (Aug 26, 2008)

Blue Fairy said:


> Well well , the Blue fairy is the one who says " Lies, my boys, are easily recognised because there are two kinds: There are lies with short legs and lies with long noses: Yours, to the point, are the kind with the long nose."
> 
> If you can be her friend you would be in her heart forever and if you upset her you nose will grow longer
> 
> ...


_For shame! Boys should know that a good medicine taken on time can save them from a serious illness or even death

Are you going to turn Crazy into a real boy? 
_


----------



## Blue Fairy (Dec 29, 2008)

Maz, Do you think I'm confusing them ....? I guess they are already confused


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Blue Fairy said:


> Maz, Do you think I'm confusing them ....? I guess they are already confused



My dear, I am also confused!! And on that note, goodnight!! I can see smoke pouring out of my ears already!


----------



## Blue Fairy (Dec 29, 2008)

FlyingDodo said:


> _For shame! Boys should know that a good medicine taken on time can save them from a serious illness or even death
> 
> Are you going to turn Crazy into a real boy?
> _


Ops.. I thought he is already a real boy


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

Blue Fairy said:


> Well well , the Blue fairy is the one who says " Lies, my boys, are easily recognised because there are two kinds: There are lies with short legs and lies with long noses: Yours, to the point, are the kind with the long nose."
> 
> If you can be her friend you would be in her heart forever and if you upset her you nose will grow longer
> 
> ...


I'm more Peter Pan than Pinocchio ya Misriya


----------



## Blue Fairy (Dec 29, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> I'm more Peter Pan than Pinocchio ya Misriya


Bonjour Crazy,

Well again I never said you are Pinocchio , as I thought you are a real boy 

And yes, you are more Peter Pan "the 'boy who wouldn't grow up" 

What "ya Misriya " means? I don't think this is English !!!

Have a good day Peter 
The Blue Fairy


----------



## mazdaRX8 (Jul 13, 2008)

Ok boys, I'm back on the grind here in Dubai...

I SHOULD be down but a few of my buds from the states have come down and kinda going all over the country on "tourist" mode.

Am I missing something? Where did the Thursday night boozeups go?? Did UAE change their weekends to Fri/Sat?


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

caldwema said:


> Congrats Izzy!!! And here I was getting all excited about my 100th post,


thanks hermana, I am full of pride and joy and I look forward to another hundred posts that hopefully will be more useful than the previous ones


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

30knots said:


> Italia - although we don't talk too much about the 'Inter' Milano
> 
> oh don't worry, it will come the time to talk bout it...first in february and specially next may...after Champions league's final......












​


----------



## FlyingDodo (Aug 26, 2008)

mazdaRX8 said:


> ...
> 
> Am I missing something? Where did the Thursday night boozeups go?? Did UAE change their weekends to Fri/Sat?


Crazy has hit sensible mode for 2009 and is studying hard for his diploma in handbag carrying, so we are left to fend for ourselves on Thursdays!

Since we haven't been in a while, we could always hit Barasti for old times' sake on Thursday evening?


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

FlyingDodo said:


> Crazy has hit sensible mode for 2009 and is studying hard for his diploma in handbag carrying, so we are left to fend for ourselves on Thursdays!
> 
> Since we haven't been in a while, we could always hit Barasti for old times' sake on Thursday evening?


'tis true 

I realised that if I ever wanted to rise to meteroric fame in the cut-throat world of handbag modelling I needed to get myself the associated qualifications so something had to give. That said I also want to do some SCUBA diving when FlyingDodo's gear arrives. So in the meantime I have to hit the books...

...forever hoping to get my MBA (Master of Bag-modelling Activities)


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

Blue Fairy said:


> ...and yes, you are more Peter Pan "the 'boy who wouldn't grow up"
> 
> Have a good day Peter
> The Blue Fairy


I prefer "The boy who remained every youthful"


----------



## 30knots (Sep 30, 2008)

dizzyizzy said:


> ​


wooooohhhaaa, pffui, bleaaaahhhh, oooooffff....sorry Izzy when i stop puking I'll come back to you...ooooohhhhhhffff


----------



## 30knots (Sep 30, 2008)

Welcome back Izzy, and happy new year!!! pls do anything you want to me but pls pls pls save my eyes from these terrifying pictures!!!!


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

30knots said:


> Welcome back Izzy, and happy new year!!! pls do anything you want to me but pls pls pls save my eyes from these terrifying pictures!!!!


If you stand still, I will only be too happy to punch you in the eye!!! Then, they'll swell shut, so you won't be able to see!! Got a feeling though, you'll still be able to find your beer!!!


----------



## 30knots (Sep 30, 2008)

Maz25 said:


> If you stand still, I will only be too happy to punch you in the eye!!! Then, they'll swell shut, so you won't be able to see!! Got a feeling though, you'll still be able to find your beer!!!


that's why I love you babe...


----------



## flossie (Jun 9, 2008)

Aren't socials the things we used to have once a term in high school in the '80's? With our big hair and shoulder pads. Snogging some guy in the corner when the teachers aren't looking after skulling a bottle of Stone's Ginger wine. ($3 a bottle!)


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

flossie said:


> Aren't socials the things we used to have once a term in high school in the '80's? With our big hair and shoulder pads. Snogging some guy in the corner when the teachers aren't looking after skulling a bottle of Stone's Ginger wine. ($3 a bottle!)


So that's who it was I was snogging when I first got here - too much tongue flossie, think on


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

30knots said:


> that's why I love you babe...


For you, my dear, anything! Always happy to help!


----------



## flossie (Jun 9, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> So that's who it was I was snogging when I first got here - too much tongue flossie, think on



  

Deary me. I'm shocked. I thought I'd gotten away with it. Don't tell my husband, whatever you do.


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

flossie said:


> Deary me. I'm shocked. I thought I'd gotten away with it. Don't tell my husband, whatever you do.


Your secrets safe with me Mrs Robinson


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

30knots said:


> Welcome back Izzy, and happy new year!!! pls do anything you want to me but pls pls pls save my eyes from these terrifying pictures!!!!


hahaha sorry dear, just pulling your leg 

promise i wont do something as awful again

i'll buy you a pint next time i see you xx

im in houston at the moment waiting for flight to frankfurt and then to dubai tomorrow... see u guys soon! xx


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2009)

crazymazy1980 said:


> Your secrets safe with me Mrs Robinson


Funny - cuz I was watching this film early this week 

Yous all have no idea what I'd do to Mrs. Robinson if I was in that film 

Even better - I'd take Katherine Ross out on a "tea & biscotties" date!


----------



## flossie (Jun 9, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> Your secrets safe with me Mrs Robinson



Hahaha. I'm not quite as old as Mrs Robinson yet, but I'm older than Anne Bancroft was when she played Mrs Robinson. I'm old enough to be your Aunty. (My sister had a teenage pregnancy, shock, horror, so I have a niece 2 years your junior.)


----------



## carlos carlos (Dec 29, 2008)

Sound fun! 
I am new to this forum, my husband (Portuguess-SA) and I (Hong Kong) will probably join you guys at Trader Vics. 
Do you distribute ExpatForum flag at the door ), how do we find you?


----------



## Sparkysair (Jul 16, 2008)

Ooh ooh ooh did you guys here about Fatboy Slim playing Barasti beach in Feb? I think it said tickets were about 250AED. Anyone else up for it?


----------



## FlyingDodo (Aug 26, 2008)

carlos carlos said:


> Sound fun!
> I am new to this forum, my husband (Portuguess-SA) and I (Hong Kong) will probably join you guys at Trader Vics.
> Do you distribute ExpatForum flag at the door ), how do we find you?


 
If you PM either CrazyMazy1980, myself or Maz25 with a mobile number we can send you ours and we can let you know where in the bar we are!


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

carlos carlos said:


> Sound fun!
> I am new to this forum, my husband (Portuguess-SA) and I (Hong Kong) will probably join you guys at Trader Vics.
> Do you distribute ExpatForum flag at the door ), how do we find you?


If you feel more confortable PM'ing a girl, send me a PM with your phone number and then I'll text you back or else, PM Crazymazy your number and he will text you back. When you get there, you can just call and find out where we are and someone will come and find you.


----------



## caldwema (Oct 9, 2008)

Hey anyone up for hitting the Irish Village slightly eariler and grabbing a bit to eat? It's usually a bad idea to do a pub crawl on an empty stomach.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

caldwema said:


> Hey anyone up for hitting the Irish Village slightly eariler and grabbing a bit to eat? It's usually a bad idea to do a pub crawl on an empty stomach.


Good idea! We could even try some of the restauants next to it!!! Not sure I'm up for bangers and mash - didn't like the look of it last time!!


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

caldwema said:


> Hey anyone up for hitting the Irish Village slightly eariler and grabbing a bit to eat? It's usually a bad idea to do a pub crawl on an empty stomach.


Eating is Cheating!!!!


----------



## caldwema (Oct 9, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> Eating is Cheating!!!!


Well you see some of us like to remember the night, where we were, who talked and especially what we said and did. But hey we each have our own priorities.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

caldwema said:


> Well you see some of us like to remember the night, where we were, who talked and especially what we said and did. But hey we each have our own priorities.


Caldwema, some people can talk!!! If eating is cheating, then Crazymazy is the biggest cheat!! The bangers and mash I hated the look of just happened to have been on a plate in front of him and I have evidence of him eating the whole lot!!

Mr Bond, I am very disappointed!!!


----------



## alex_alex (Jan 7, 2009)

*SOunds like fun*

Hi,

I'm new to Dubai - literally been here 4 days so looking forward to meeting you all on the pub crawl.

Alex


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

alex_alex said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm new to Dubai - literally been here 4 days so looking forward to meeting you all on the pub crawl.
> 
> Alex


Well get posting a few more posts so you can PM me with your contact details. If you're in DG we can share a taxi from the front of Ibn Batuta if you want...?


----------



## alex_alex (Jan 7, 2009)

Hi,

Must be an idiot but can't get the pm to work or even find it!!

could you email your mob number so I can find out where everybody is meeting Friday

thanks

Alex

[email protected]


----------



## Xpat (Nov 12, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> Forgot to add - in the group so far we have people from the following nationalities who regularly attend:
> 
> Bolton (I'm claiming it as a nationality in it own right)
> UK
> ...


Arrrrrrrgh...... How can u forget Canada man? May be I should just wear a maple leaf and dop by next time.


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

Xpat said:


> Arrrrrrrgh...... How can u forget Canada man? May be I should just wear a maple leaf and dop by next time.


Mate I forgot Bermuda and that's where Moneypenny(caldwema) is from...

...most embarrassed!!!  Thank goodness for the editing function.

So are you out tomorrow...?

I've text the people who have sent me their contacts, anyone else just drop me a PM and you too can wake up with a savage hangover on Saturday after drinking too many pukka pukkas


----------



## Jason G (Jul 30, 2008)

Hey! Great to see that alot of you are back from 'home for the holidays'. Unfortunately, i won't be around this weekend as i'm in Abu Dhabi for it. Have a great one all and see you next weekend!

Also, crazy mate. . . . . .you can add 2 others to the USA'ers. . . .Michigan for me & Washington for Cameron.

Catch ya later, JG


----------



## nomadic (Aug 18, 2008)

Hi crazy, what time are you going tonight? I'm in DG and can meet you at Ibn for a taxi..
Should be a great night
Sam


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Sparkysair said:


> Ooh ooh ooh did you guys here about Fatboy Slim playing Barasti beach in Feb? I think it said tickets were about 250AED. Anyone else up for it?


is this for real? If so I'm in!


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

nomadic said:


> Hi crazy, what time are you going tonight? I'm in DG and can meet you at Ibn for a taxi..
> Should be a great night
> Sam


Have PM'd you mate


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

I'm back; see you tonight!! I'm back; see you tonight!! I'm back; see you tonight!! I'm back; see you tonight!!


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

dizzyizzy said:


> i'm back; see you tonight!! I'm back; see you tonight!! I'm back; see you tonight!! I'm back; see you tonight!! :d


yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaarrr


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

if i pass out due to jetlag just give me another mojito... 

yayyayay cant wait to see u guys!! xx


----------



## Blue Fairy (Dec 29, 2008)

dizzyizzy said:


> I'm back; see you tonight!! I'm back; see you tonight!! I'm back; see you tonight!! I'm back; see you tonight!!


Woooo hoooooo


----------



## rosco (Dec 22, 2008)

hi guys n gals

looking forward to meeting you all tonight, gonna bring an couple of people with me that have just moved out if thats ok


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

rosco said:


> hi guys n gals
> 
> looking forward to meeting you all tonight, gonna bring an couple of people with me that have just moved out if thats ok


everybody is welcome, the more the merrier


----------



## Haylz87 (Nov 4, 2008)

Awwww guys I hope you all have an amazing night..... Me..... well i will be in cold Hull freezing my ass off sulking coz im missing out on the tikki pukka pukka  but then again I will be out getting drunk so hopefully it may cheer me up and make me feel not so bad  love ya all xxx


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Haylz87 said:


> Awwww guys I hope you all have an amazing night..... Me..... well i will be in cold Hull freezing my ass off sulking coz im missing out on the tikki pukka pukka  but then again I will be out getting drunk so hopefully it may cheer me up and make me feel not so bad  love ya all xxx


awwee babe, we miss you!! tikka pukka pukkas were absolute s**t as always!! and we got smashed!! that's a reliable drink!! just ask crazymazy !! 

so how are things looking for you? coming back any soon? 

good luck chica!!

xx


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2009)

dizzyizzy said:


> tikka pukka pukkas


I had that drink once at Trader Vicks? Is that what it's called? Quite a strange place to be honest  anyhoooooo! ! ! ! 

So guys, how was your get together? Any gossipssssss? mouhahahah


----------



## FlyingDodo (Aug 26, 2008)

So.... what happened to everyone having lunch at the Underground today? Only 4 of us managed to leave our beds!


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

well a few of us continued our journey at the place of our lovely inter milano ambassador who was kind enough to cook some pasta for us, which was absolutely fantastic!  we also had a few more drinks and I fell asleep on the couch. we left around 6 am which explains why none of us made it to lunch today. sorry about that!  but did you guys have a nice bacon and cheeeeeeeese melt with chips wit mayo for me ? xx


----------



## caldwema (Oct 9, 2008)

Yeah sorry about that guys, getting in at 6am is not very conducive for getting up and making lunch. Can't believe I missed the first one too, dang it. Oh well, will give it a better shot next weekend


----------



## Haylz87 (Nov 4, 2008)

dizzyizzy said:


> awwee babe, we miss you!! tikka pukka pukkas were absolute s**t as always!! and we got smashed!! that's a reliable drink!! just ask crazymazy !!
> 
> so how are things looking for you? coming back any soon?
> 
> ...


haha did crazy get a bit drunk???? things aint looking good cant find a job  still aint been paid either which sucks  well at least i can come over for holidays to see u guys  xxx


----------



## may_I (Jan 11, 2009)

*Hi*

Hey,

I am moving to Dubai at the end of the month and I am keen to meet other Expats. Can you let me know when you all get together next, so I cna come along.

Thanks
Angela


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

may_I said:


> Hey,
> 
> I am moving to Dubai at the end of the month and I am keen to meet other Expats. Can you let me know when you all get together next, so I cna come along.
> 
> ...


Hi and Welcome to the forum,

We meet every single week, a night out on Friday and a lunch on Saturday. 

Details are posted in a thread such as this at the beginning of the week.

Everyone is welcome


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

what happened to the night out on thursday????


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

dizzyizzy said:


> what happened to the night out on thursday????


I'm studying so can only commit to the one night out - especially after on like Friday as I was a wreck all day Saturday 

If I have a helper bee then I can reinstate the Thurday sessions as well...

...fancy the job corazon? or Moneypenny?


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> If I have a helper bee then I can reinstate the Thurday sessions as well...
> 
> ...fancy the job corazon? or Moneypenny?


oh that's a big commitment, and I am afraid of that 

let me think about it


----------



## rosco (Dec 22, 2008)

Hi all

was great to meet you all in Friday night, them tikka puka puka drinks were potent. 

dont remember getting home and only bits after the Irish Village but was a good night


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

rosco said:


> Hi all
> 
> was great to meet you all in Friday night, them tikka puka puka drinks were potent.
> 
> dont remember getting home and only bits after the Irish Village but was a good night


Thank you for your testimonial about the tikka pukka pukkas... may your words reach other newbies and help raise awareness on citizens across the globe, to help them realise that the power of this drink should never, ever be underestimated 

Known side effects of this drink include, but are not limited to:

- Loss of memory
- Cheeky talk and slurred speech
- Carefree attitude and loss of all inhibitions, very uncharacteristic behaviours may happen often
- Lightheartedness, joviality, and sexual disinhibition, leading people to give very cheeky and surreal speeches
- Impaired balance and loss of coordination
- Loss of bodily functions
- Distorted perception (thinking that one is not extremely drunk, when they ARE)
- Hallucinations 
- Extreme emotions (rage, euphoria, depression)
- Severe hangover the day after 

This list will continue to grow as the undergoing research of the tikka pukka pukkas continue. but in the meanwhile, it should provide a decent guidelines to other people out there who have masochist tendencies and a keen interest in self inflicted pain and horrific hangovers


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

dizzyizzy said:


> Thank you for your testimonial about the tikka pukka pukkas... may your words reach other newbies and help raise awareness on citizens across the globe, to help them realise that the power of this drink should never, ever be underestimated
> 
> Known side effects of this drink include, but are not limited to:
> 
> ...


This is a highly accurate list of symptoms! Prof Izzy MPuk (Master of Pukkology)


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

dizzyizzy said:


> Thank you for your testimonial about the tikka pukka pukkas... may your words reach other newbies and help raise awareness on citizens across the globe, to help them realise that the power of this drink should never, ever be underestimated
> 
> Known side effects of this drink include, but are not limited to:
> 
> ...


Izzy, you need to add the following to the list:

- Feeling incredibly thirsty - a great need for loads and loads of water
- Loss of consciousness & inability to stay awake for longer than 5 seconds
- Long and lasting friendship between your face and the toilet 
- Having long conversations with me, myself & I - I remember happily talking to myself in the loo; not sure what was said!
- Bursting into tears for no reason
- Severe hangover (not just the next day) - The first experiment, for which I happily volunteered, shows that the effect can last up to 3 days


You are so right about mood swings!!


----------



## nomadic (Aug 18, 2008)

Most amusing Izzy! 

I'm glad I decided not to have one after tasting someone elses, it tasted like paintstripper...

Although staying up til 6am seemed to reproduce quite a few of your list of symptoms on its own..


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Thank you Maz for adding to the list! I overlooked some of the symptoms but I am glad you are taking care of it... like I said I believe is very important to keep raising awareness of the potential dangers of this toxic mixture. 

I've decided I will stay away from it completely (This is a resolution I've already made since the fist time I had that drink, but then Kev handed me one and what could I do, it would have been rude not to drink it!!). However in the future I shall refrain from drinking that stuff and instead will happily observe as the action unfolds whilst I stay mildly sober on rum and cokes, so I can make a recollection of everything that happens and then come back to the forum and report my findings 

Sam, I've never tasted painstripper but I can only assume its taste is not too far from the pukka pukka as both must have as their main chemical component the most pure and corrosive kind of alcohol! 

And god bless Antonello for that arrabiata pasta that he cooked for a few of us. He is a real life saver. His pasta not only was delicious, but was probably the thing that prevented my stomach from not getting perforated!!


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

dizzyizzy said:


> Thank you Maz for adding to the list! I overlooked some of the symptoms but I am glad you are taking care of it... like I said I believe is very important to keep raising awareness of the potential dangers of this toxic mixture.
> 
> I've decided I will stay away from it completely (This is a resolution I've already made since the fist time I had that drink, but then Kev handed me one and what could I do, it would have been rude not to drink it!!). However in the future I shall refrain from drinking that stuff and instead will happily observe as the action unfolds whilst I stay mildly sober on rum and cokes, so I can make a recollection of everything that happens and then come back to the forum and report my findings
> 
> ...


Izzy, your new year resolution sounds strangely familiar - I think I might have made the same one!! Yes, it would have been rude to refuse a Tikka Pukka Pukka, though I did give away my 2nd one!! I had decided that I was gonna break the record for the most pukkas drunk but it seems that I can't even beat my own measly record (or drink that poison without feeling any ill effects!)!!!


----------



## FlyingDodo (Aug 26, 2008)

May I also humbly add that in the course of thorough research of the effects of the evil TPP (now confirmed to have the same effects with or without the orchid), I have postulated that one's perception of the amount of money spent during said evening is inversely proportional to the amount of TPPs consumed.

I am now trying to locate my product manager at Barclays that will offer the TPP offset mortgage, which may allow me to continue participation in the noble experiment.


----------



## mazdaRX8 (Jul 13, 2008)

Yo guys, great meeting the crew at Irish Village. I had to jet cause my buds wanted to chill out and sheesha it up somewhere. I shall see you guys next weekend tho!


----------



## 30knots (Sep 30, 2008)

[
And god bless Antonello for that arrabiata pasta that he cooked for a few of us. He is a real life saver. His pasta not only was delicious, but was probably the thing that prevented my stomach from not getting perforated!! [/QUOTE]

C'mon you're too nice!!! What helped yr stomach was that little slice of italian
delicious chocolate


----------

